# how to debadge.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

first, make sure they're stuck on and not bolted on! :lol:










heat gently with a hair dryer...










when the glue has melted the badge will move about. Slide a credit card or a bit of cardboard (I use cardboard as its less likely to scratch) under the badge and pry very gently. If it doesn't give, heat a bit more.










then you're left with residue. Pick any big bits off with your fingernails and for the rest apply tar and glue remover,I used tardis.










Polish it up a bit afterwards as you'll probably still see the outline depending on the age of the car. Mine had been stuck fast for 9 years so needed a bit of a buff.

And afterwards, a nice smooth rear.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I use the hair dryer and dental floss method. The floss cuts through the glue pretty good.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> I use the hair dryer and dental floss method. The floss cuts through the glue pretty good.


Ditto


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

me too, but use fishing line


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not a bad idea, braid would be perfect for that sort of thing


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

wish i'd thought of that TBH. would have been a touch easier.


----------

